# Here's One For The Computer / Star Wars "Geeks"



## Kirk (Sep 10, 2002)

http://www.microsith.com/


----------



## AvPKenpo (Sep 10, 2002)

That's kinda close to the truth isn't it........too funny.

Michael


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 10, 2002)

Modern Arnis meets Star Wars :
http://martialtalk.com/video/sword.mpg

Hard to watch the Sith play and not wanna join in huh?  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 10, 2002)

Way too funny.  

Did you edit that Kaith?  Next you need to change the "Crack" of the sticks to the "Teeeww" of the light sabers.  Not to mention the humming sound as they move through the air.  

Great Job!!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 10, 2002)

Yup, that lightsaber jobs mine.  Was a nice 6 hrs...(hand painting each frame seperately for each blade....)  The guys at ILM have my sympaties....owwie.  

I'm planning on staging an actual demo and addin the sound effects and do it at a better quality level.  That one was 10 frames per second (15 sec footage, 150 frames x 4 (4 blades))  I'm going to go at 15 FPS but 2 blades...be easier. 

Hopefully by winter.

Thanks.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 10, 2002)

I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## tonbo (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice job, Kaith!!  Where's the rest of it??

Excellent work....and for your endurance (6 hours of painting?  EEESH!!), you are a better man than I am....

Peace--


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2002)

Thank you. 

Hopefully I'll have another one done before the end of the year.  I'm starting on a DVD job for a client next week thats gonna tie me up for a few weeks.

:asian:


----------

